# 41 Shelby Traveler Project



## fboggs1986 (Mar 27, 2016)

Shelby project is coming along.






















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Mar 27, 2016)

is the white yur using an ivory?i have the same bike only its a gambles hiawatha,with a tank,no provision for ahorn,the leg for the carrier eliminates the middle fender brace,you hardley ever see this particular bike,te shelbysafty bike is similar and more comon,but it has a shorter tank


----------



## fboggs1986 (Mar 27, 2016)

spoker said:


> is the white yur using an ivory?i have the same bike only its a gambles hiawatha,with a tank,no provision for ahorn,the leg for the carrier eliminates the middle fender brace,you hardley ever see this particular bike,te shelbysafty bike is similar and more comon,but it has a shorter tank



I am doing a blue/cream(ivory) two toned paint with a red pinstripe to separate the two colors. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (May 6, 2016)

Coming along. Just finishing the fender and some pinstriping and she will be done.




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (May 6, 2016)

Lookin good !


----------



## fboggs1986 (May 8, 2016)

Almost done! Finish it off with some red pinstriping and a fender light and she will be done!




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

